# 1/8 Police Box



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Even as I get more time for my hobbies it would seem my 3D gene has turned itself off for the time being. But worry not...

Here is todays progess on my 1/8 scale UK Police Box. Bad photography and all. The cuts are fresh and have not yet been sanded. Once I had those few pieces I just couldn't resist taping them together. The "wall" you see is the backplane for one of the walls. There is much trim work (and window holes) to be added (and cut). The gap you see at the bottom is a result of my poor taping job. It really does sit flush. No really.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

A good start! :thumbsup: 

And FYI, this is a 3-D model.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Great work. :thumbsup:

Are you going to cut the door trim seperately so that the panel we're seeing now will be the windows?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Yes I suppose it is 3D huh.

The panel you see now will have two holes cut into it for the windows. The beveled trim will be cut and glued to the existing panel. The hold will be cut a little larger than the hold made by the beveled trim so the window can be glued from the inside.

I've already cut the vertical trim pieces. Once the horizontal pieces are cut I can assemble everything for the first wall. The real experiment will be in how to cast the finished wall in resin or plastic.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Did I miss something? Casting in resin or plastic? I thought you were just using wood, for this model. Are you planning to kit this, or just for your self?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

The plan right now is to make a kit. If I fail in my ability to do that I'll go to plan B which is to make it all in wood for myself. Although, having cut some of the trim pieces already I think I will end up with an all wood one for myself. Just something about real wood.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Back in the day, well 2005 actually the original plan was to have the break down something like this...

Parts and Parts

Which when assembled look something like this


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

You could just have them machined by a buildup service.

Since the parts don't have to have undercuts, they should be easy to mold after you get them.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I remember your parts work. You had originally planned a full sized tool storage shed, but plans were changed. 
You should finish it in wood, anyway. It would look good, by the Fortress of Solitude.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Oh yes, the full sized one will happen just not at the moment. As for having them "3D printed", well that would just take ALL the fun out of it.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Update (no pictures).

All the trim is cut for one wall. Test fit was pretty good. I need to create a simple jig for gluing everything so that's the next step. Must remind myself to cut the window openings prior to gluing everything together.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I can see it now, yellow post -it's all over the shop saying, "Cut windows out first"! :lol:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

So where are you assembling this?

Have you created a temporary Fortress of Solitude?

I'm guessing that shed you were talking about was the former fortress you had to take down.

Come to any conclusions yet on your surgery?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

In the order recieved...

In the Fortress of Solitude.

The Fortress of Solitude is a permanent structure.

Shed? Take down?

Not yet, no.

---END REPORT--- 

Well I didn't get a chance to work on this tonight so the trim pieces are still not glued. But post-it notes are all in place. Whew.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey FourMadMen!

Cut the window openings prior to gluing everything together! 

You said you wanted to remember.

I'm reminding you.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey Lloyd!

Don't forget to remind FourMadMen.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

You are a funny man.

No photos yet but I did get a few minutes to work on this yesterday. Here is a what I have so far. The green items are cut but not get glued up.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

OK, All the trim for the first wall is clamped and the glue is curing. I have rough cut the window openings which will need to be filed square. Once that is done the trim can be laminated to the wall backplane.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice photo. Looking good so far!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Lamination complete and curing.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Update time. A few places to fill in but I think it's not too bad.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You are doing a great job, as always!

Since getting the DVDs of the new series, I have been more interested in the Doctor, again. So your project really has my interest more!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Glad you like it Lloyd. The next steps should proceed quickly once I get more time to work on it.

Next steps are to cut the other two wall backplanes and the door backplanes. After that I will build the "Police (Public Call) Box" Lintels. These will interlock with the corner posts keeping everything square and spaced properly.

Like so...


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

The good camera is out and about right now so no pictures but the "Police Box" sign lintels are all complete. I'll take pictures later tonight.

Next up is working on the remaining walls and doors.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Is it later yet? LOL


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

No not yet. I'm off to the hobby store now before they close to get two more walls. This way I can take a picture that will be very TARDIS like.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I originally cut part of the sign boxes freehand on the bandsaw to give it a beat-up/handcrafted look but decided I didn't like them, so I've made a new set using the tablesaw and they look much better. Still no pictures yet, it's getting hard to assemble with tape.

New work just completed (still dusty as I type this) are all the vertical wall/door trim pieces. I really should do the horizontal trim pieces but next I think I will make the roof with some scrap MDF I have around the shop. Maybe that will help in getting it assembled for some pictures.


I guess it's my turn this time... Chuck, you out there?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It will be worth the wait, for photos.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> I originally cut part of the sign boxes freehand on the bandsaw to give it a beat-up/handcrafted look but decided I didn't like them, so I've made a new set using the tablesaw and they look much better. Still no pictures yet, it's getting hard to assemble with tape.
> 
> New work just completed (still dusty as I type this) are all the vertical wall/door trim pieces. I really should do the horizontal trim pieces but next I think I will make the roof with some scrap MDF I have around the shop. Maybe that will help in getting it assembled for some pictures.
> 
> ...


I'm out here... 

You're doing great work!



Right now I'm working with someone to come up with what I think is turning out to be some extremely accurate CAD drawings(2D so far) of TMP Refit.

If you get the 3D bug again and want to be the first to try your hand at a 3D version of our drawings just say the word. They may not be complete for awhile though. 

I know you have said you are burned out on doing 3D for now. But I feel it's only fair to offer you the first crack at her. She's going to be an awesome set of blues!


Again, you're doing fantastic work on the Tardis! :thumbsup:

I hope you decide to buy some RTV rubber and Resin(can give you some advice on that if you are interested) and make copies of these pieces before you do finally assembly. Unless you are happy with making her a "one of," of course.

Hope you get a little rain and nothing else out of the storm headed your way(or that was headed your way yesterday, haven't checked the news today).

How's the back? Made any decisions on surgery, etc?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Don't make me break out the bat-signal! :tongue:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I'll try my hand at casting shortly. As far as the back goes it's doing well just now. But I'm considering having some micro-surgery around the August time frame. We'll see. And I look forward to seeing those blues!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Update time...

My plan for using some scrap MDF for the roof fell apart when I cut the smaller roof piece. I first cut the larger bottom section then proceeded to cut it down into the smaller upper section. Oops. One nice piece of MDF shot.

Works out well enough this way as going back to the original plan allows for a hollow roof. Which is where I planned on putting the batteries anyway so they don't take up space in the interior.

So I've created the lower piece out of mitered stock (like a box with no bottom or top). The height of this section is going to be 17/32". The mitered frame stands now at 16/32" (1/2" to you an me) and I'll be laminating a 1/32" top to it. Which is what the top of the roof will rest on. After lamination I'll add some corner braces for the top part of the roof so the 1/32" laminate won't sag over time.

And speaking of the upper roof... I have also cut this piece which is now ready to be beveled. I need to make a jig for doing this cut so I don't loose any fingers. In fact half of the jig is complete and the rest I'll make tomorrow (well today really as it's already 1:30).

Making the roof has really been a way to avoid gluing all the wall/door trim work but I'll start in on that as well. If I can get enough time before the weekend is over (and if I don't spend it all in the pool) I might just have a finished box (sans the clear plastic pieces and door hardware) by next weekend.

I might even take some pictures soon.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

MIGHT take some pictures? 

Enjoy your weekend in the pool, we can wait.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Oh... I might just...

Some quick pics. Forgot the flash on one of them so I had to brighten it manually:







I cut a piece of scrap 3/4" plywood so I could hold the bottoms of the posts apart with the rubberband. So you can pretty much see what is left to do. Mostly consisting of gluing the trim I've already cut.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Just got the last pieces of stock to finish everything but the plastic and electronic bits. Hope to have most of it completed over this weekend.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks great so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looking awesome! Now you need K-9!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Lookin' great thus far. Gonna be sweet once done, I'm sure. 

Too bad it's not 1/6 scale. You could use some of the existing action figures on the market from the likes of Dragon, Blue Box, Hasbro and others to do some custom Dr Who figures.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

^ Oh, *NOW* you tell him...


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

4mm, are the plans to do this as a resin kit still on?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone. She who must be obeyed is running a few errands and when she gets back I'm going into my Fortress of Solitude for a few hours to work on this.



Captain April said:


> ^ Oh, *NOW* you tell him...


Indeed. I do think there are some UK figures that are in scale with the box. Besides at 1:8 I can easily get wood stock of the right thicknesses required.

*Lloyd*, I'll leave the K-9 to you. So when are you going to start?

*razorwyre1*, I certainly still want to but if anyone wanted to jump in and volunteer to do the molds that would be an ideal solution.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Believe me I would like to build a K-9, but full size.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

4mm, i'll gladly do the molds


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Well excellent. That's a huge load of my mind. Details to be worked out but Thanks.

For now it's update time. After about 5-1/2 hours (in three sessions)...

About a week or so ago I cut all the vertical trim as well as all the wall and door backplanes. Today I cut and sanded all 57-bajillion horizontal pieces. I also glued the verticals to the top and bottom horizontals. Sanded in the bevels on all the horizontals (the joints were cut on the table saw but once the individual pieces are cut they are too small to bevel the faces on anything other than the sanding table).

After all that cures I'll be gluing all the other horizontals on. That's six per wall and three per door. For a total of eighteen. Then comes cutting the window holes followed by laminating the trim frames to the backplanes.

And it's all down hill after that! YAY!!!!!!!!!

The windows will be tedious but that's all eyes-and-elbows and shouldn't take too long. It will soon be time to sort out the water-slide decals. Also, please, someone remind me to cut the phone compartment into the left door. Thanks.

Once the windows are done I'll start designing the light control circuits. One will be an easy on off and the other will be 555 controlled. It will have a lightbulb on top and one maybe two LEDs for the interior.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Oh yes, I also need to make the "steps" at the top of the walls/doors and the raised mullion that sits in the center of the walls and acts as a stop for the right door.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Now, my troubled mind needs some help...

My Tardis is the 1980-1989 Tardis with the following changes:

1) Uses the 1963-1965 Roof lamp and housing (as well as idea for having one side of the window muntins painted white)
2) Uses the 1976-1979 "Police Box" Lintels

I now find myself questioning if I should not have gone for the 1980-1989 "Police Box lintels". It would be possible but extremely dangerous and time consuming to modify what I already have (although I do have that first set of lintels I could use... hmmm...) Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I think that you should consider, which would be the easiest to do, and give the best light presentation.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Presentation (lightwise) would be the same really. The difference being in the width of the plastic sign. The hard part comes about in modifying what has already been made.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

And for anyone who doesn't know or would prefer a picture:



Forgetting about the background color of the sign (blue vs black) just now...

Note the lintel on the right (as presently built) has a wide block on either end of the sign. Whereas the lintel on the left has a consistent border width on all four sides (and the sign itself is widened to fill the space (Text remains in the same position).

Also note that 4 of the 6 Tardis "styles" have used the one I'm presently using. Exceptions are the one whose overall design I am otherwise using, and the 2005-Present Tardis.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

It's down to your good self how to proceed but...
Speaking purely personally, if any modifications are going to be very time consuming and may well do harm to the bulk of what has already been done then leave well alone.

Since the differances between the Tardis of whatever years are small then i for one can't see any problem. Your building one of the more iconic SF machines so while the rabid Dr Who fan will know the difference (unless your one of them) i can't see how it matters. She's going to be a beauty whichever way you look at it.

The fact is your building a big model of the Tardis, how can you go wrong ? 

Go easy


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

this reminds me... I need to break out my sculpey and make one in 1:350th I'm planning to add one to my Titanic.. :devil:

BTW, awesome work. :thumbsup: I would love to have one in 1:6th scale too (got plenty of 1:6th action figs, I just need to get some cool props  )


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Raytheon said:


> It's down to your good self how to proceed but...
> Speaking purely personally, if any modifications are going to be very time consuming and may well do harm to the bulk of what has already been done then leave well alone.
> 
> Since the differances between the Tardis of whatever years are small then i for one can't see any problem. Your building one of the more iconic SF machines so while the rabid Dr Who fan will know the difference (unless your one of them) i can't see how it matters. She's going to be a beauty whichever way you look at it.
> ...


Temporary insanity there. I'm all better now, thanks for the consult Doctor. 
And thanks for the kind words as well.



d_jedi1 said:


> this reminds me... I need to break out my sculpey and make one in 1:350th I'm planning to add one to my Titanic.. :devil:
> 
> BTW, awesome work. :thumbsup: I would love to have one in 1:6th scale too (got plenty of 1:6th action figs, I just need to get some cool props  )


The math for 1:6 just makes my brain hurt. 1:8 is pretty easy to do in your head for most things "lumber".

*** Update ***

The steps are complete. And even if I do say so myself they look great! A real nine finger special those were. I shaped the profile on the router table and then cut it to width on the (guardless) table saw. After that I cut them to length with the miter saw.

I wish I could get my wife's camera to co-operate enough to let me take some micro scale pictures. She can do it but it always comes out fuzzy for me.

I also had some technical difficulties this afternoon when I tried to break my router. In truth I didn't try to do so but that's almost what I ended up doing. I managed to get it back in one operable piece so all is well.


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

when I was much younger, I found a book at the library (back in East Alton, IL) that had a page that you could copy and glue to card-stock to make your own Tardis model. (you know, copy four times and glue to card-stock, cut, tape, viola)
its not the greatest, but I think i still have it out in the garage.
No idea what the scale on it is though.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I think I saw that book at an online store just the other day. So I think someone is still reprinting these. I have a few Trek ones on my bookshelf.

No clue as to the scale but probably not 1:6 or 1:8 scale. 1:12 perhaps.

Can you get a picture of the cover?


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

I can certainly try (although I may have to have my brother take it and send it to me... I'm 350 miles away from there for now). I'll dig out the TARDIS first thing in the morning. I'm thinking you may be right about 1/12 scale.
(my little TARDIS looks like crap and is colored by crayola colored pencil so please be forgiving, I buit it with my father when I was about ten or somewhere thereabouts)


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey no problem. Like the man said, "How can you go wrong?".


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Somewhere I have the book, I will try to find it.


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

In the first pic, its the one on the left, the second pic is a little closer up.
(I browsed the Bay until I found those.) 
definately the book I remember though :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

That is the book I have, somewhere.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Wow, I haven't seen that book in years! The paper model book I saw just the other day was just that. A paper model book.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I've been doing some investigations on restarting the fullsize build for use as a poolside changing area.

Since this one is not bigger on the inside than the outside I'm coming to the conclusion that it will likely need to be bigger for its intended use. To that end I have rescaled the virtual model so it's proportions are more inline with the 2005 TARDIS. I've kept the details of the smaller box as I like them better than what they did with the latest one. Here are a couple of pictures of how the rescale is shaping up:



















Each section of the scale is one foot.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I still have the old fan club balsa & cardboard TARDIS mint in my closet, I've been meaning to trace the cardboard onto wood and make a all balsa one for years, but have never gotten around to it.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Maybe have the light on top able to flash on and off when someone's inside changing? Could help to avoid some future embarassing incidents.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Well stop waiting and get to it. 

I've already spec'd out the Yale lock and it locks when the door is closed. And the interior light will illuminate the "Police Box" signs so perhaps those types of situations can be avoided.

I am however considering a remote controlled switch setup (much like in my workshop) for the lighting. This box will have power, flashing lamp, and working phone. And should probably have sound as well but I suppose that can be left until later.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Since creating the three way comparison I'm told that the middle one is the closest fit (size and proportions -- but not details as discussed in prior posts) to the current one. I'm not entirely convinced the the larger one is not closer. But the middle one will be easier to build full scale so if it provides sufficient room I'll likely go with that.

*** 1:8 update ***
Three walls are now complete.

One window is assembled and curing. More on its construction later. Short story is I ended up doing it the hard way (but should achieve the best look).

I have not gone back and reworked the steps yet. Will probably tackle that tonight.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Well it's been awhile for this and my four week vacation hit a few rough spots family wise but I'm ready to get this wrapped up. Here are the latest images...

Been a little while. But time for an update...

The window is a prototype to work out the construction process, it won't be staying.

http://www.fourmadmen.com/gallery/a...o/tardis/eighth_scale/eighth_scale_wip_11.jpg
http://www.fourmadmen.com/gallery/a...o/tardis/eighth_scale/eighth_scale_wip_12.jpg
http://www.fourmadmen.com/gallery/a...o/tardis/eighth_scale/eighth_scale_wip_13.jpg
http://www.fourmadmen.com/gallery/a...o/tardis/eighth_scale/eighth_scale_wip_14.jpg

The infamous steps
http://www.fourmadmen.com/gallery/a...o/tardis/eighth_scale/eighth_scale_wip_15.jpg
http://www.fourmadmen.com/gallery/a...o/tardis/eighth_scale/eighth_scale_wip_16.jpg


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Beautiful! The last shots of the steps, as close as you got to it, I thought it was the full sized TARDIS. 

I am glad to see you back with it again. I look forward to more!


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

Nice work 4MM! I can't wait to see it when you finish.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

These have been a LONG time in coming.

"It fits like a glove Captain"

The footprint on the TARDIS nicely covers my iPad.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

NOW you have a TARDIS! It look a lot bigger that it is, so it really is a TARDIS. Keep up the really good work on your 3D model.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Hello Lloyd. Good to hear from you.

Here is a signage test, still some tweaking left to do.

Oh, when I built my TARDIS (chicken) coop one of the test colors I had mixed up at the hardware store was what I hope to be a perfect match for this scale of an object. This color did not work as much for the full size coop out in the daylight but I bought the pint sample to take home. We will see if it works as well as I hope it will.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm glad to see your work again.

It is looking more like it with the signage.

If the blue color is close, I would not worry about it, or you might not ever paint it.


----------

